# Safe se.. mating



## OGIGA (May 14, 2009)

I had 10 females and 5 males. After a female filled up on a male, I decided that I had to somehow protect the male from getting eaten while mating. The pictures explain themselves.  

She won't let go of the carpet and I don't know why.







The male is safe. It works on both dogs and mantises.


----------



## gadunka888 (May 14, 2009)

lol

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

i like the paper cone thing


----------



## Katnapper (May 14, 2009)

OMG... Ogiga!!! I thought of this exact same thing just the other night when I was laying in bed, lol! But I hadn't tried it yet! But YOU did!!!! LOL!!!!! That's great... tell me... how did it go? I think it's a great idea... just like for cats or dogs so they can't turn around and lick or bite stitches and things. So how did it go?!!! Did you have trouble getting it on her? That's the part I thought would be tricky. Do tell!!!!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 14, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> I had 10 females and 5 males. After a female filled up on a male, I decided that I had to somehow protect the male from getting eaten while mating. The pictures explain themselves.The male is safe. It works on both dogs and mantises.


This is really great! Don't tell us how you do it. Travel round the country giving demonstrations, and selling your own "patented" cone to a paying audience! I'll pay $10 when you get to Yuma!


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2009)

I've done this twice so far. The one pictured is the first time. The second time was the most recent mating.

I put the paper on after the male and female have connected. I'm not sure if the male will know that the female is in fact a female mantis with the cone on her. Depending on how hyper the female is, it can be easy or hard to put on. The one pictured was pretty easy, but last time was pretty darn hard because the female kept trying to climb onto my hand. Good luck with the small mantises. You really need to be precise for them.


----------



## Katnapper (May 14, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> I've done this twice so far. The one pictured is the first time. The second time was the most recent mating.I put the paper on after the male and female have connected. I'm not sure if the male will know that the female is in fact a female mantis with the cone on her. Depending on how hyper the female is, it can be easy or hard to put on. The one pictured was pretty easy, but last time was pretty darn hard because the female kept trying to climb onto my hand. Good luck with the small mantises. You really need to be precise for them.


Hmmm... I was envisioning making one and putting it on the female before introducing them... but I think your idea might be better. I didn't consider whether the male might not recognize her as a mate, or maybe he might get "turned off" by it, lol. Maybe I'll go ahead and try it though and see... and report back, of course! I've had to seperate a couple before they even got started... she turned around and attacked him as he approached her from behind. That's why I was thinking of putting it on before-hand.

Hmmm again, lol. Now you've got me really thinking of doing it... instead of just a weird idea that flitted through my mind. Thanks for posting the pic!!


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2009)

The second time, the female actually did attack the male before he got on, twice. But this male is really good or something. He somehow got on her back while she was attacking. I guess he figured that she was too busy attacking and it would be a good chance to jump on her back while she's distracted.


----------



## jameslongo (May 14, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> She won't let go of the carpet and I don't know why.


I think I know why. She's terrified that its still mating with her! :lol: 



Katnapper said:


> Hmmm... I was envisioning making one and putting it on the female before introducing them... but I think your idea might be better. I didn't consider whether the male might not recognize her as a mate, or maybe he might get "turned off" by it, lol. Maybe I'll go ahead and try it though and see... and report back, of course!


Maybe you should decorate the cone before you put it on the female &amp; the male approaches. Draw a sexy silhouette of the female on the cone for the male to see.  This should be an experiment. Normal white cone (control) vs. coloured silhouette cone. Could identify shape determination in mantids. :lol: Oh, am I rambling again... sorry.


----------



## jameslongo (May 14, 2009)

Forgot to mention:

This seems like an elaborate safe sex (don't worry OGIGA, it isn't a bad word  ) plan but, from my personal experience, I think the old-fashioned way works pretty damn fine as well. Get him on, then captivate her with a nice big juicy cockroach. But this new quirk is very interesting. Well done for implementing a seemingly far-fetched idea &amp; sharing.


----------



## rensallar (May 14, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Hmmm... I was envisioning making one and putting it on the female before introducing them... but I think your idea might be better. I didn't consider whether the male might not recognize her as a mate, or maybe he might get "turned off" by it, lol. Maybe I'll go ahead and try it though and see... and report back, of course! I've had to seperate a couple before they even got started... she turned around and attacked him as he approached her from behind. That's why I was thinking of putting it on before-hand.Hmmm again, lol. Now you've got me really thinking of doing it... instead of just a weird idea that flitted through my mind. Thanks for posting the pic!!


Lol, the cone is an awesome idea.

Seeing as how there was another thread about male mantises trying to mate with the sides of people's hands and bottles and such.. I think male mantises might behave just like humans and attack anything that's moving and got 6 legs.

If it's "turned off" by it, just give it a couple shots of tequila


----------



## Rick (May 14, 2009)

Oh geez. I've seen it all now. I don't even really know what to say. :wacko:


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 14, 2009)

haha, to Rick and She's terrified that its still mating with her! good ones! I was thinking about doing this, I tried, don't really know what it is called, u know the piece of round pink foam that comes in a case of cds to hold them off the bottom? well it didnt work, she slipped right out of it, next was coming the cone thing, just couldnt figure out what to make it out of :lol: what a dummy I am!


----------



## wuwu (May 14, 2009)

LOL awesome! you should have submitted this to the contest. you would've won something!


----------



## OGIGA (May 14, 2009)

Oh, I get it. She's terrified because a headless thing is mating with her. I'm sure I'd get pretty terrified if the same happened to me.

Haha at Rick. :lol: 

Yeah, I had far too many male mantises try to mate with my finger. But it's really easy to get them to get back onto the female since they're already in the mood.

Oh, and I'm surprised that "sex" didn't get filtered out. Did somebody decide to finally turn that "feature" off? I didn't use it because I thought it would get filtered and I'd confuse everyone with "Safe ###".


----------



## bassist (May 15, 2009)

This is possibly the funniest thing I have ever seen.


----------



## Christian (May 15, 2009)

> Oh geez. I've seen it all now. I don't even really know what to say.


You say it. Every time I think I have seen or heard everything weird in the hobby (and believe me, I've heard and seen a lot), I am contradicted by some still new stuff. :blink: 

What about animal rights here? :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (May 15, 2009)

Christian said:


> What about animal rights here? :lol:


You mean the right not to be eaten?


----------



## Katnapper (May 15, 2009)

Christian said:


> You say it. Every time I think I have seen or heard everything weird in the hobby (and believe me, I've heard and seen a lot), I am contradicted by some still new stuff. :blink: What about animal rights here? :lol:


It's a very pro-active and progressive strategy designed to reduce harmful or fatal sexual harassment.  I think that addresses their rights and what's best for them pretty well!


----------



## kamakiri (May 16, 2009)

Congrats to OGIGA!

While creative devices to keep animals from doing something we don't want them to do is nothing new, this has taken it to a whole new level!

I'd be afraid to put that on any of my larger females...or any of my little ones for the opposite reasons.


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 16, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> It's a very pro-active and progressive strategy designed to reduce harmful or fatal sexual harassment.  I think that addresses their rights and what's best for them pretty well!


Yeah, and I think that it gets us off the hook legally. Given what happens to so many of our males when we put them in with a female, one day, some ambitious DA is going to prosecute some mantis breeder for "assisting suicide." Remember what happened to Dr Kevorkian?


----------



## Kruszakus (May 16, 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaha! O geez! Hehehehehehehehehehe!!!! *gasp* Hahahahahahahaha!!!!! :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (May 17, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Congrats to OGIGA!While creative devices to keep animals from doing something we don't want them to do is nothing new, this has taken it to a whole new level!
> 
> I'd be afraid to put that on any of my larger females...or any of my little ones for the opposite reasons.


Thanks.  What are the opposite reasons? I don't quite get it... :huh: Does it involve the male eating the female?


----------



## kamakiri (May 17, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> Thanks.  What are the opposite reasons? I don't quite get it... :huh: Does it involve the male eating the female?


...injuring the little ones!


----------



## sk8erkho (May 19, 2009)

Ogiga!! You are right on point!! I have been blocking my female's view of my male in a very different way but you way is definately on my list!!!!


----------



## OGIGA (May 21, 2009)

sk8erkho said:


> Ogiga!! You are right on point!! I have been blocking my female's view of my male in a very different way but you way is definately on my list!!!!


Really? What other technique did you come up with?


----------



## beckyl92 (May 26, 2009)

OGIGA said:


> I've done this twice so far. The one pictured is the first time. The second time was the most recent mating.I put the paper on after the male and female have connected. I'm not sure if the male will know that the female is in fact a female mantis with the cone on her. Depending on how hyper the female is, it can be easy or hard to put on. The one pictured was pretty easy, but last time was pretty darn hard because the female kept trying to climb onto my hand. Good luck with the small mantises. You really need to be precise for them.


Do they not wonder what your doing and go crazy and disconnect?

im defently gonna try this just worried about that happening


----------



## Borya (May 26, 2009)

Do male recognize her with such collar?! I thought that they must see the complete silhouette to identify a member of the same species.

Nevertheless, maybe the female expressed agression just because she was not ready for mating? Did she demonstrate calling behaviour earlier (i.e. bent the end of her abdomen down, usually at dusk)?


----------



## Eldur (May 26, 2009)

Haha..that cone idea is great! Too funny :lol: 



jameslongo said:


> Maybe you should decorate the cone before you put it on the female &amp; the male approaches. Draw a sexy silhouette of the female on the cone for the male to see.  This should be an experiment. Normal white cone (control) vs. coloured silhouette cone. Could identify shape determination in mantids. :lol: Oh, am I rambling again... sorry.


Haha :lol:


----------



## Rick (May 26, 2009)

This was funny but what is even more funny is how many of you are going to do this.


----------



## OGIGA (May 26, 2009)

Borya said:


> Do male recognize her with such collar?! I thought that they must see the complete silhouette to identify a member of the same species. Nevertheless, maybe the female expressed agression just because she was not ready for mating? Did she demonstrate calling behaviour earlier (i.e. bent the end of her abdomen down, usually at dusk)?


Since I put the cone on the female after the male is on her, I don't really know. Last night, I put the cone on before connecting and they later did connect. The female was over a month into adulthood and definitely ready, but she really wanted to eat the male. She had been doing the whole thing with her abdomen.


----------



## Borya (May 27, 2009)

I see.

Thank you for the information.


----------



## agent A (May 27, 2009)

I don't think a female likes the cone. Letting her eat the male will help with the eggs she will lay.


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)

agent A said:


> I don't think a female likes the cone. Letting her eat the male will help with the eggs she will lay.


No more than any other large meal. And sometimes you cannot sacrifice your only male.


----------

